# Интернет > Зацените-ка! >  PHPInt - Все о PHP

## FeraS

Собсна сабж: http://phpint.com
Инфы пока мало, но хотяб оцените диз, удобство и тд)
PS Это готовоая CMS но шаблон полностью переделан и обделан))
PS Можете стать частичкой форума)

----------


## Cygnus

пока у тебя пусто .. но дизайнчик не плохой .. Удачи !
и скорее заполняй его, еси че предлагаею помощь ... :)

----------


## FeraS

Проекту нужны ответственные пиплы, готовые стать модераторами))
Со знанием php ну и другой веб-фигни)

----------


## Cygnus

стучись в асю или в  скайп .... поговорим . :)

----------

